# Best Smelling FO - Rose



## Luv2Soap (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I would like to make a soap to honor my mother, she was my Wild Irish Rose. So, I was thinking of making a soap with a rose scent to it. I was wondering if anyone has any opinions about the best smelling rose FO? Buying an FO scares me because I can't smell it first 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 11, 2015)

I use Fresh Cut Roses from Nature's Garden.  I'm not a floral person but my customers seem to like it a lot.   Someone recommended it to me a couple years ago and I've just stuck with it.   I make straight rose and a honeysuckle rose too.


----------



## dneruck (Mar 11, 2015)

I second Fresh Cut Roses from NG. I really like that one. I've also tried their Victorian Rose but I don't like that as much.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Mar 11, 2015)

I use Fresh Cut Roses, but buy it from WSP.  It behaves beautifully, and smells very natural.

(Now I'm going to need to try NG's version!)


----------



## TRBeck (Mar 11, 2015)

Depends on what you want. For a natural EOlike note, I like True Rose from Sweetcakes. It is a green, natural scent. I also really like some of the more floral examples that downplay the green notes, like Rose Petals from Camden Grey. I'm a sucker for rose, so I enjoy many variations of it, but I will say I found BBs rose scents underwhelming, although I have used them for blending to good effect.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 11, 2015)

I like EBB's Sensuous Black Rose. It behaves well in CP and the scent lasts for a long time.


----------



## Aline (Mar 11, 2015)

I like Sweetcakes True Rose but was even more impressed by Elements Pink Petals. I hated WSP's Fresh Cut Rose OOB. So incredibly 'green' I might use it for St Patricks Day :-o


----------



## cerelife (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Julie!
I make a rose soap in memory of my maternal grandmother - she was my "Cherokee Rose" 
I've tried a few rose FO's, but my favorite by far is WSP's Rose Garden. Everyone's nose is different, but to me this smells just like my heirloom roses in the garden.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 12, 2015)

I love SC True Rose, too, and am not so much of a rose person. Smells as if you are walking by a rose blossom and stick your nose into it, extremely fresh, pretty and true.   It is pretty speedy, though.  I like it so much that I am going to keep trying with it, B& B if nothing else.


----------



## Aline (Mar 12, 2015)

cerelife said:


> Hi Julie!
> I've tried a few rose FO's, but my favorite by far is WSP's Rose Garden. Everyone's nose is different, but to me this smells just like my heirloom roses in the garden.



I liked WSP's Rose Garden too..


----------



## KristaY (Mar 12, 2015)

I agree with NG Fresh Cut Roses. I also like to add a bit of NG Fresh Cut Grass. The 2 together really make it smell like rose bushes in the lawn. In this pic I have the rose scent on top (pink) and the grass on the bottom (green). Just a fun suggestion!


----------



## santimar (Mar 14, 2015)

I Love Fresh Cut Roses from WS and I'm not floral person...I use it in this soap!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 14, 2015)

I third the Nature's Garden Fresh Cut Roses. It's a lovely rose even though I'm not a floral person. It behaves wonderfully too.


----------



## jblaney (Mar 15, 2015)

Would anyone be willing to send me a sniffie of NG Fresh Cut roses?  I'm looking for a good rose scent, but have tried many and don't like them.   I'm using Euphoria by CC now and it's ok and sticks very well, but I'm on the fence about it.  

I've tried True Rose & Red Rose (SC), White Rose & Bergamot (Soapalooza), Victorian Rose (CC), Rose Petals (Leb).   The only one I liked was Victorian Rose, but I did not think it was strong enough.

I'm getting ready to order Sensuous Black Rose by Elements to see if I like that one, but I don't order from NG often and did not want to place an order if I don't have to.

I would be willing to send sniffies as a thank you.   I have many fragrances and just found a great one from Lebermuth for Tuberose.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 15, 2015)

I just got a new bottle in. I'd be willing to send you a little bit of the fo or I have an end piece of the soap I made so you could see  how it holds up in soap.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 15, 2015)

I love a good rose scent and haven't tried any of the ones mentioned above (I will have to give them a try). But I've used Rose Bouquet from New Directions Aromatics and I love it.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 15, 2015)

I haven't soaped with it yet, but this week I got Cannabis Rose from NGC and it's a nice rose smell to me (I couldn't pick up the cannabis, but according to the reviews that's pretty standard). I'll have to see if it lives up to it's no R/A/D claim...


----------



## Aline (Mar 15, 2015)

jblaney said:


> Would anyone be willing to send me a sniffie of NG Fresh Cut roses?  I'm looking for a good rose scent, but have tried many and don't like them.   I'm using Euphoria by CC now and it's ok and sticks very well, but I'm on the fence about it.
> 
> I've tried True Rose & Red Rose (SC), White Rose & Bergamot (Soapalooza), Victorian Rose (CC), Rose Petals (Leb).   The only one I liked was Victorian Rose, but I did not think it was strong enough.
> 
> ...



I did message you to say I will send you some NG FCR (and would love some to try Lebermuth's Tuberose!). I have over a dozen different rose FO's if you already have someone for the NG rose...


----------



## jblaney (Mar 15, 2015)

Aline - I already pm'd hmlove 1218 regarding the NG FCR, but let's PM for sure.  I did not get an alert of your pm, I will check again now.   Thanks!


----------



## newbie (Mar 15, 2015)

I have BBs Baby Rose. It's strong and holds on forever but it smells more like rose fragrance than real roses, if you know what I mean. I put some on a piece of paper the other day and it really carries. However, I think it needs to be blended to smell true. Just putting that out there in case you were considering ordering it at some point; the other ones mentioned would likely be the better options.


----------



## jblaney (Mar 15, 2015)

Newbie - Thanks for your input.   I'm looking for something like real rose.


----------



## TRBeck (Mar 16, 2015)

jblaney said:


> Would anyone be willing to send me a sniffie of NG Fresh Cut roses?  I'm looking for a good rose scent, but have tried many and don't like them.   I'm using Euphoria by CC now and it's ok and sticks very well, but I'm on the fence about it.
> 
> I've tried True Rose & Red Rose (SC), White Rose & Bergamot (Soapalooza), Victorian Rose (CC), Rose Petals (Leb).   The only one I liked was Victorian Rose, but I did not think it was strong enough.
> 
> ...


If you liked Victorian rose, I recommend you at least check out English Rose for BB and CG's Rose Petals. In fact, I have both on hand and would be happy to send one or both to you in some format. PM if you're interested.


----------



## jblaney (Mar 17, 2015)

TRBeck - I sent you a pm.


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm about to try Imogen Rose from FragranceBuddy in a small batch today.  It's a Lush dupe but I've never tried the original so can't really compare.  It smells really nice OOB so I'll keep you guys posted on how it turns out.


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm not a rose person, but I keep hearing about a FO called rose jam. Anybody here familiar with it? It's a dupe, but I don't know of whom. I do like blending rose however.


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 21, 2015)

I've tried the Rose Jam (also a Lush dupe) from FragranceBuddy.  To me it smells more sweet & jammy than rosey.  The Imogen Rose smells more like a fresh cut flower OOB.


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 21, 2015)

Don't know if I finally stumbled across the slowest tracing recipe ever or if it was the FO but I stick blended the snot outta that Imogen Rose batch!  I used a lard/tallow recipe and full water because I was worried it might move fast (I had no reviews to go by).  Got worried I was mixing too much air into the batter with the stick blender so stopped and just let it sit another 5 mins before pouring.  There was plenty of time to swirl and it barely got to the thickness of cake batter.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 21, 2015)

That happened to me with a tallow 36%, lard 36%, 15 co, castor 5 and the rest olive oil.  Brought it to trace, colored  part of it and poured in the mold and waited for it to firm up before pouring another layer. One entire hour later...it had barely changed at all and was definitely not firm enough to support a gentle layering of another color so I ended up doing a drop swirl because I was tired of waiting for it!

This recipe was unscented though.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 22, 2015)

I can also recommend NG fresh cut roses. I'm not a floral person in general ... I like spice and woodsy scents better. But friends and family have asked for a floral so I tried this. 

OOB it's ... okay. In fresh soap, I thought it had an odd tang that I didn't like. In cured soap, however, it's lovely. Even DH likes it and happily showers with it. 

It's a clear crisp rosy floral and is not horribly strong or sickly perfume sweet. I use it near the upper end of the recommended usage % and the scent sticks well for me.


----------



## jblaney (Mar 22, 2015)

Dee Anna - Thank you for your input on NG's Fresh Cut Roses.   I just soaped a sample I received and I'm anxiously waiting to see how it smells upon full cure.  I thought it was pretty and very subtle OOB and became stronger once soaped, which surprised me.  It's only been a few days, but I'm hopefull it will be what I've been looking for.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 22, 2015)

Everybody's different, but I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. This FO is one I'm positive about reordering -- I really do like it.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Apr 2, 2015)

DorietteFarm I was wondering how the Imogen Rose was holding up? Also from Fragrance Buddy the Gypsy Rose is so amazing, it is a true tea rose scent, and holds forever, although it moves pretty quick, I usually just do two colors with it.


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 3, 2015)

My batch with Imogen Rose has been curing about 2 weeks and the rose seems to have faded quite a bit.  I only used .75oz PPO so might need to increase it next time.  Right now my sniffer is smelling more of the green notes than the floral notes but that could change when I test it in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 8, 2015)

Aline said:


> I liked WSP's Rose Garden too..


 

I purchased the WSP Rose Garden but now I have a question for you about it. I want to use it in a recipe to make a spin swirl where the batter needs to remain liquid for about 10-15 minutes. Do you find that it accelerates trace at all? Any suggestions if I use this?


----------



## not_ally (Apr 8, 2015)

Julie, have you  joined the Soap Scent Review board yet?  There is a ton of useful information on there about acceleration/discoloration/ricing/scent holding there.  It is a little bit of a pain b/c you need a paid internet account, but you might already have one.  Eg, I use gmail for all my email stuff, but my cable (Time Warner) account, for which I pay, provides an email account, which is what I used to sign up for SSRB.  If you do CP and use FOs it is really, really helpful. 

Sometimes I feel like people will think I am a paid schill for that board, I am not, it has just been so useful in knowing what to buy and has definitely saved me money on FOs which sounded good but I know will be problematic in CP from there. 

Don't read my posts there, though, I did most of them while doing MP, they are pretty dumb and *not* useful.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 8, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Julie, have you joined the Soap Scent Review board yet? There is a ton of useful information on there about acceleration/discoloration/ricing/scent holding there. It is a little bit of a pain b/c you need a paid internet account, but you might already have one. Eg, I use gmail for all my email stuff, but my cable (Time Warner) account, for which I pay, provides an email account, which is what I used to sign up for SSRB. If you do CP and use FOs it is really, really helpful.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like people will think I am a paid schill for that board, I am not, it has just been so useful in knowing what to buy and has definitely saved me money on FOs which sounded good but I know will be problematic in CP from there.
> 
> Don't read my posts there, though, I did most of them while doing MP, they are pretty dumb and *not* useful.


 
I'm such a bonehead....I thought this was a PAID forum, so I avoided it. Glad to hear it's free! I just sent the e-mail off - thanks!!!!


----------



## not_ally (Apr 8, 2015)

You are not a bonehead, silly.  I think - although am not sure - that the board is a one-woman show, run by one owner/moderator and she established the "paid internet account" thing because it provides a filter against spam.  Which, having seen the crap spam which briefly shows up here - before being removed by the lovely hard working moderators - makes more sense to me now.


----------



## kumudini (Aug 10, 2015)

Just thought I would mention, Rustic Rose from AHRE smells so much like a fresh rose. Liked by every girl who sniffed it. It soaped fine, don't know if it sticks yet.


----------

